# Schindlers List



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Perlman's playing on this piece was breathtaking. However, recently, Nicola Benedetti did the same piece and can be compared to Perlman in a lot of aspects. Have anyone heard both and can you tell the difference?

I have both versions and it is very difficult to tell the difference. Now I have listened to both so many times that I can identify which is which. I think Benedetti played it on a Stradivaris and Perlman played it on a Guarneri. The Guarneri reveal a slightly darker tone than the Strad. Also, it seems that Benedetti displayed a feminine side of the music.

Some review commented on the sitting position of Perlman playing makes a difference between the two. I do not play violin, does it make a difference?


----------

